# What do you do when your tortoise dies?



## ejd71 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi, I'm a newbie who's tortoise who has been in the family since 1954 has died. Elvis was my mum's 10th birthday present and she died 10 years this year. I'm at a loss and am looking for advice. Today I phoned the vet and asked them. They said burial or cremation but what do people do? People have asked am I keeping the shell. Is that something that's done? Please any advice will be gratefully received. Many thanks.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 17, 2016)

ejd71 said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie who's tortoise who has been in the family since 1954 has died. Elvis was my mum's 10th birthday present and she died 10 years this year. I'm at a loss and am looking for advice. Today I phoned the vet and asked them. They said burial or cremation but what do people do? People have asked am I keeping the shell. Is that something that's done? Please any advice will be gratefully received. Many thanks.


Hi and welcome to the forum. 
So sorry to hear of your loss. Can't help with your question but someone will be along to help you soon. What species of tort was he?


----------



## Merrick (Mar 17, 2016)

You can see if you can donate the body to a local university or burial are both things I have seen been done


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 17, 2016)

First, please hug your Mom for me and tell her I lost my Bob in August, and still cry everyday. She won't get over it. 
Bob was 125 pounds and I buried him in my back yard.
If you want the shell you have to put his body where animals can't get it, like on a roof, and let the sun and bugs clean out the shell. I personally think it's disrespectful to a beloved animal. I almost tried to keep Bob's. But hell, I don't want him running around naked in heaven....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry to hear of your loss .


----------



## Speedy-1 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Hi and welcome , sorry for your loss ! *


----------



## MPRC (Mar 17, 2016)

My pets are buried in my yard in a safe place where I know they wont be disturbed.


----------



## harris (Mar 17, 2016)

How much did your mum love Elvis? Without sounding offensive, and assuming your mum is resting at a gravesite, you can get him cremated and sprinkle him on her grave if they were really close. I personally could not do the shell thing if I had one with me for 50+ yrs.


----------



## ejd71 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you for your replies and understanding. I don't feel comfortable about the shell business. I think burial will be the way I'll go. I can't believe he's gone. We discovered last year that he was actually a she and she had two eggs inside her!


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi and terribly sorry about your loss. "_Time heals all wounds_" as is said.

So sorry, can't help with your question.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm sorry, I didn't understand that your Mum was gone too. Please accept my condolences....


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. There is another way of keeping the shell, but to me it's a little disturbing, but I haven't crossed that road yet and hoping I don't have too. But the other way is chemical based, I believe bleach, but it can also bleach the shell. There may be another chemical way, but I don't remember it. I think a special spot in your or her yard is nice.


----------

